# Fallout Tactics or other PC 3D games on Mac/Parallels



## swinglo73 (Jan 7, 2009)

I could really use some help getting Fallout Tactics to run on my computer. I have an intel Imac 2.8ghz, I'm running Win XP under Parallels 4.0 on OSX 10.5.5.

The game starts fine, movies play fine, but whenever you try to scroll across the screen, with the mouse or keys, it totally messes up the graphics on screen. It'll clear up by changing screens, opening a menu, whatever, but as soon as you start to scroll again, it gets all messed up.

Parallels 4.0 is supposed to be DirectX 9 and Open GL compatible. Like I said, the video and graphics look great otherwise.

If anybody can help me with this that would be great.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem is that this game requires some steep hardware. And the video card used by Windows in Parallels is a software GPU. It may support DX9, but not everything will work. All virtual machines will run into this problem with some games. If you really plan on running this game, you need to use Bootcamp and run Windows natively.


----------



## swinglo73 (Jan 7, 2009)

So even though I there is a real 3d video card in the computer, Parallels doesn't take advantage of it, but emulates a 3d card with software?

That seems strange, but thanks for the information.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is correct. This is done to protect the host OS, and the hardware.


----------



## kano442 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey there, was just going through this issue today after getting the urge to play some Fallout Tactics. Parallels 4 did indeed give me the same problem, I installed Paralells 5 and no more graphics problem when scrolling.


----------

